# Water/rain Ph and soil ph discussion.



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Rain water is a ph of 5.8?

Irrigation water is a ph of 7-8

Soil ph of 7

If one was to get 30+/- in of rain in a year and watering as needed to keep moisture rates efficient enough for optimum turf grass growth. What effects do the irrigation PH or rain ph have on the soil?


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

The simple answer is that irrigated soils will usually over time have a similar pH as the water that it is irrigated with. If irrigation is minimal it can be offset by rain water.

The actual calculations to make pH predictions would be rather complex.


----------

